# Painting Metal Door



## JKnight9 (Sep 15, 2008)

Before I paint a metal door, should I sand or prime it? I don't want to have to come back and re-do the job later either.
Also if I remember correctly, I need to use latex paint, right?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

This question sounds very familiar....

If the existing paint is in good condition, then you can paint over it.  If there's any bare metal or rust, you'll need to strip and prime at least those areas.  If it's in poor shape, sandblast the whole door.  Oil-based paints are typically much better on metal than latex, but test for compatibility somewhere on the back side first if you're painting over the original paint.

--Bushytails


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Sep 17, 2008)

please dont sandblast the garage door. the steel is far too thin and probably blow holes in it.clean and degrease , scuff surface, prime,paint. use a good oil base or automotice single stage paint.  if there is rust wire brush it lightly and use naval jelly or extends . it counteracts with rust and chemically stops it. do this before priming.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Sandblasting is a controllable process...  I have sandblasted small, delicate parts with no problems.  If you want to use a wire brush on 150 square feet of metal, be my guest, but that's sure not how I would do it.  

--Bushytails


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 28, 2009)

JKnight9 said:


> Before I paint a metal door, should I sand or prime it? I don't want to have to come back and re-do the job later either.
> Also if I remember correctly, I need to use latex paint, right?



If the paint is still good condition don't change it yet. You can clean for it first if you want to change color. Color combination is good for every garage.


----------



## Gman (Jan 4, 2010)

unless your garage door is in really bad shape. just pressure wash and paint with latex exterior paint.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope the thread starter should've indicated if he's painting a new metal door or an old one... The responses would be more precise if he do so.


----------

